# Sheshou 1mm flatband



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

G'day just wondering if anyone has used the Sheshou 1mm flatband and if so, how many shots am I looking at roughly? I know it differs but If you would all add your band cut and ball size and rough amount of shots it would be greatly appreciated. I will be using tying ribbon.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

g,day mate, ive been waiting to here more on sheshou 0.8 its a beast so the 1mm wood be awesome.i cut extreme tappers 19x9 .75precise .and help the bands last longer with copydex liquid latex. i shoot ott,i glue the band ends in half thread through the pouch after i prep the edges i dont no how many shots i get,but it helps a lot as i stretch the bands near max the copydex comes from england on ebay search for best price.robbo queensland.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

robbo said:


> g,day mate, ive been waiting to here more on sheshou 0.8 its a beast so the 1mm wood be awesome.i cut extreme tappers 19x9 .75precise .and help the bands last longer with copydex liquid latex. i shoot ott,i glue the band ends in half thread through the pouch after i prep the edges i dont no how many shots i get,but it helps a lot as i stretch the bands near max the copydex comes from england on ebay search for best price.robbo queensland.


Righto cheers I'll have a look. I talked to Wayne Martin from CattyShack and he suggested that 1mm is too powerful for 9.5mm steel so I am going to get some .8 and probably tapers from 25-20


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

with an active band length of 14cm, and a draw length of 28inches .nz- looper using 0.8 sheshou cut 2520 averaged 250fps over a chrony with 9.5 steel when my sheshou 0.8 arrives i will be cutting it 2312 for 10mm steel.my specs are the same as nz-looper.sometimes with rubber less is better to a point nz-looper was gonna try 2515 but i havnt heard mate regards robbo.


----------



## Homepeixe (Mar 4, 2020)

Very interested in sheshou .8 also trying to create an account in the Wayne Martin Cattyshack store but I don't know why it won't let me create an account to buy it only gives me the option to log in from the Wep. Do you know why it is so and do not allow to create a new account in your store ???


----------



## Homepeixe (Mar 4, 2020)

Very interested in sheshou .8 also trying to create an account in the Wayne Martin Cattyshack store but I don't know why it won't let me create an account to buy it only gives me the option to log in from the Wep. Do you know why it is so and do not allow to create a new account in your store ???


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

i have no idea mate;i have never bought from cattyshack. but they look like a go to maybe instead of dankung with shipping problems at the moment.id like to no if there are two different sheshou guru 0.8 flatbands, cause dankungs is white and cattyshacks is amber or its just the camera lens.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

robbo said:


> i have no idea mate;i have never bought from cattyshack. but they look like a go to maybe instead of dankung with shipping problems at the moment.id like to no if there are two different sheshou guru 0.8 flatbands, cause dankungs is white and cattyshacks is amber or its just the camera lens.


Yeah I went with dankung especially with free shipping I think its 20 pounds to where I'm located in Australia if I was to buy from cattyshack. That would be the camera lens all Sheshou band is the same colour.


----------

